# Muffin Recipe



## shortstack (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried to make blueberry muffins for the first time last weekend since we had a TON of blueberries. But they cam out really bland and had a weird texture...kind of dough-y on the inside even through they were cooked all the way through. I really like light, fluffy tasting muffins. Does anyone have a suggestion for a recipe? The one I used was from _How To Cook Everything_. Thanks!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know what that recipe is but I'd guess that your doughy muffins are a result of over agressive mixing. When you mix your wet and dry ingredients together you must fold them gently till they are just incorporated (a couple of little bits of flour showing is OK). Do not "mix" the batter till it is smooth which will cause that heavy, doughy muffin.

Jock


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Jock is correct when you make muffins only mix the dough up slightly,If its lumpy its ok


----------



## shortstack (Aug 6, 2007)

That is probably where I went wrong. I have never done much baking so I am new to the folding technique. I'll keep practicing and will hopefully have tastier results next time :lips:

How do you know when you have folded/mixed the ingredients sufficiently?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

This is much more difficult to describe than it is to do.

Assuming you are right handed (just use opposite hands if you are not):

Hold the spatula in you right hand with the blade vertical (as if it were an oar in the water).
Hold the rim of the bowl with the left hand.
Dip the spatula into the middle of the bowl till it touches the bottom and then scoop it up the side of the bowl as if you wanted to scoop out a spoon full.
As you get to the top of the mix, flip the spatula over like you want to dump the spoon full back into the bowl. (the spatula should not clear the mixture or plop back into the bowl).
With your left hand turn the bowl slightly and go through that dipping and scooping motion again.
Turn the bowl a bit more and so on and so on.
Be gentle with the dipping and scooping. As the mixture comes together you will know when to stop. It is better to stop a bit sooner than later.

Jock


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I had just gotten some muffins out of the oven when I read this thread. 

Thy this recipe; I think you will be very pleased. The addition of the ground almonds to the batter somehow prevents gluten from forming so you can't over mix them and the almonds add the most wonderful flavor and moist texture.




My Mom's Wonderful Muffins

2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup sliced almonds
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 large eggs 
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
blueberries

Preheat oven to 400°
Combine flour, sugar, almonds, baking powder, and salt in a food processor and process until the almonds are ground into a fine meal. 
Add the eggs, milk, vanilla and oil; process for 30 to 45 seconds or until the mixture is well combined. 
Spoon into paper lined muffin cups; drop several blueberries on top of each muffin and poke them into the batter with your fingers. 

Bake for 15 to 17 minutes. 

Makes 1 1/2 dozen muffins.

Variations:
Combine:
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
4 tablespoons butter
Cut in butter with a pastry cutter until the consistency of course cracker crumbs. Sprinkle mixture over muffins and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Replace 1/2 the sugar with brown sugar and top with chocolate chips and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Replace 1/2 the vanilla with strawberry extract and top with sliced strawberries, poke strawberries down into the batter with your finger and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Increase sugar to 1-1/2 cups and add 3 ounces of melted baking chocolate; top with white chocolate chips and chopped pecans and bake as above.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In a saucepan over low heat melt 20 caramels with 3 tablespoons of milk, stir until smooth. Top muffins with chocolate chips, then spoon caramel sauce over the chips and top with chopped pecans. Bake as above.


----------



## shortstack (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow those look good! I will definitely give your recipe a try!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

is have your wet and dry ingrediants in two separate bowls, if your using blueberries, or other fruit mix it in with the dry ingrediants just toss them in lightly 

add the wet ingrediants and mix quickly and lightly 
a large metal spoon helps with the folding too as it seems to cut through the mix easier , also i find if i let my muffins mix sit for a few minutes to rest before putting in the muffin pans.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I’ve never been able to mix my berries in with my batter. I always end up with purple batter but then I am always using frozen berries. I’m sure it would work much better with fresh berries but we have fresh berries for such a short time each year. I find it easier to drop the berries on top of the muffins and push them into the batter with my finger, that way I don’t get purple batter. 

We have a pick-your-own blueberry farm not too far from our house, so every year we go pick a bunch of berries and freeze them, otherwise they are way too expensive to buy in the grocery store. You can pick-your-own for $1.00 a pound; in the grocery store they want $4.00 for a pint. I’m afraid I don’t want blueberries bad enough to pay $4.00 for a pint.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

if you put your frozen berries in to the dry stuff last and then add your wet stuff and fold in quickly you shouldnt get too much bleed from the berries, by coating them in the flour it stops them from sinking to the bottom


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting your recipe. Your muffins look great!

-Mary


----------

